# New betta and lame advice from betta owner



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey guys!

Remember a couple weeks ago when Petco was having that little sale on Bettas? Well, I took a trip to pick up a new Betta and walked out with a very pretty DT betta. I named him Lil' Joe. To be honest, this guy doesn't have nearly as much personality as my later ones. He's on the mellow side and does his own thing, ya know?

My supervisor used to work in a pet store that specialized in fish and we were talking a lot about different breeds and our experiences with them. When I mentioned to her that my betta is in a 15 gallon she was asking me why and I told her that my past bettas had died of ich because I had them in bowls and they needed a heater and filter. She gave me a long explanation why bettas are meant to dwell in small places as they do in nature. I told her I had a couple bowls: one small 2 L and a gallon bowl and both bettas died. She told me they were probably sick to begin with but I told her that ich happens when they get cold, I mean...isn't that right? She told me the trick to keep them warm is to put them in the bathroom since its usually the warmest place in a house/apartment. I'm too scared to try it. I don't want anymore dead bettas. :< If only it were that easy right? I'd have my bathroom a betta haven!!

As for pictures of Joe, I'm gonna have to use my mom's camera because the lens on my digital is really lame. All my pics come out real blurry! Ttyl, guys!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Actually, I think she's got her advice all wrong. The bathroom would be a bad place to keep them, because of the temp fluctuations when you go to take a shower, then leave. I've read in so many places, yes a betta can SURVIVE in a tiny tank... but he's not THRIVING. So no, bettas aren't meant to live in tiny tanks. Tiny tanks and tiny ponds where they are from are 2 totally different things. One is a natural environment, the other is a human simulation of a natural environment. A betta would be thrilled to be kept in a 15g tank with a heater and filter, as opposed to a 1g with no heater and you have to change the water 2-3x a week. So you're right!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're clueless. Those rice paddies go on for a LONG way. It's not just a little cube of water or a gallon of water. It may only be so many inches deep but it's hugely long. I have a betta who is living happily in a heated 16 gallon and he's never had ich or any disease for that matter. You're doing right by your betta!


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Shes an idiot. I have my betta is a 30 gallon tank and he loves it!


----------



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> Actually, I think she's got her advice all wrong. The bathroom would be a bad place to keep them, because of the temp fluctuations when you go to take a shower, then leave.


I brought that to her attention but she did not have much to say in response. That's why I do not want to try it. =\ Plus those tiny bowls :s


----------



## DenWin2567 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think you're good and she's relying on advice that has been taken as canon for too long. Once the wife and I move we're moving our betta to a 10 gal tank. Just need to get a heater and a slow moving filter for it, but everything I've heard from the people on here and from the book we got at PetCo on bettas says to keep them in larger areas. The most common phrase I've heard is you can keep a dog in a cage just big enough that it doesn't squish him and it'll still be able to breathe and survive, but it still won't thrive and definitely isn't healthy for the pup. Same thing with a betta. It'll survive, but I'm sure you've seen your betta is MUCH happier in the larger tank. ^_^


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I think it's okay to keep a betta(especially a long-finned one) in one gallon, as long as you do enough water changes.

On the other hand, I don't see a problem with keeping a betta in a larger tank, either.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have one of my betta's in a 1 gallon with a heater


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I have one of my betta's in a 1 gallon with a heater


And he's happy, right?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He made a little bubble nest, flaring at his reflection and eating like a pig :lol:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

lol. And as long as he swims around I'd say that's happy


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Looked back at him, flared huge at me


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

lol well maybe he isn't so happy...that sounds angry to me! :lol:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Such a "tough" guy


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have an itty bitty baby betta in a 10 gallon all by himself. He seems very happy and healthy. Eats well.
The smallest tank we have is a 3.5 gallon with my daughter's fish in it. All our tanks have heaters and most have filters.

Her advice really just comes from being misinformed. They don't live in tiny puddles. Even if they did, you really can't compare that to the fish we tend to own. The wild bettas don't have the long flowing fins that many people find so attractive.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Enkil said:


> I have an itty bitty baby betta in a 10 gallon all by himself. He seems very happy and healthy. Eats well.
> The smallest tank we have is a 3.5 gallon with my daughter's fish in it. All our tanks have heaters and most have filters.
> 
> Her advice really just comes from being misinformed. They don't live in tiny puddles. Even if they did, you really can't compare that to the fish we tend to own. The wild bettas don't have the long flowing fins that many people find so attractive.


Actually, the long finned bettas generally need less space than plakats because their long fins cause them to work a bit harder to swim. So they don't need to swim around as much to get enough exercise.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

True, but too little room will make them stay small.
My long finned boys enjoy their room. I don't argue with them. I do give my short finned boys more room though.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Enkil said:


> True, but too little room will make them stay small.
> My long finned boys enjoy their room. I don't argue with them. I do give my short finned boys more room though.


Yeah, I definitely agree that you can give a betta too little space, but I think 1 gallon is an okay minimum...


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

For some it is. I judge based on the fish.
I tried to move my Egil to a smaller tank. He ate his tail. I tried moving him to a bigger tank. He completely destroyed his tail. Put him back with his brothers and now he's fine. -_- Still nibbles his tail from time to time though. I wouldn't dare give my Odin more or less space. His vision is too poor.
I would feel bad putting Hannibal in anything less than 3.5 gallons. He has a body that is over 2 inches long with at least 3 inches of fins. Cranky little thing.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Enkil said:


> For some it is. I judge based on the fish.
> I tried to move my Egil to a smaller tank. He ate his tail. I tried moving him to a bigger tank. He completely destroyed his tail. Put him back with his brothers and now he's fine. -_- Still nibbles his tail from time to time though. I wouldn't dare give my Odin more or less space. His vision is too poor.
> I would feel bad putting Hannibal in anything less than 3.5 gallons. He has a body that is over 2 inches long with at least 3 inches of fins. Cranky little thing.


Do Egil and Odin have about 3.3gallons each? (10gal divided 3 ways).

I personally wouldn't put a regular sized betta in less than 2.5 gallons, and I wouldn't put a giant or king in less than 5. But for those that keep their betta in one gallons, I think it's perfectly fine if you care for them properly...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He gets three pellets a day and 100% water change every three days


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes. Egil and Odin are with their other brother in a divided 10 gal.
My HMPKs all have about 5 gals each as does my giant boy.

It really does come down to caring for them properly. Proper heat, clean water, and proper nutrition.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think betta are like humans and have much of a conscience mind. They do have their own personalities, but I don't think a betta will think...."Man, this space is too small, I hate it!" If he has enough room to exercise...and they don't need a large tank to get enough exercise...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

xShainax said:


> He gets three pellets a day and 100% water change every three days


Yeah and with that said I see no problem with him being in a 1 gallon...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

he is still strutting his stuff. xD


----------

